# Cloud nine Baby! Pics $$$



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well guys, I scored today! Very long story that goes along with this buck, but that's what makes it so great!

It started off when I was going to walk a shelter belt behind my buddy's aunt's house. We both had doe tags, so I was toting my rifle. As I am walking across the pasture to get to the end of the belt I see a deer lying under an evergreen! As I get closer I see it is a big bodied deer, I walk up within 10 yards of him and sat there and glassed him and I could see his chest rise and fall, and his ears twitch ever so slightly! I was thinking he was wounded, or maybe sick from something. So I quickly backed out of the area walked down about a hundred yards then finished the push. I then decided it was time to grab the bow. I was thinking the minute I left the area he took off, but I figured it was worth a shot! Grabbed the bow and walked back out the same way as it was perfect for the wind! As I get to the same spot, 12 yards on the rangefinder I decided to snap a pic!









It is kind of hard to make out but you can see him laying there and barely make out his rack! 
I came to full draw and grunted nothing, grunted again, nothing, whistled, nothing, so I decided it was time to try a shot. I hit him well, figuring I clipped the top of the lungs. He got up so fast it was unbelievable. I had another arrow knocked and started to draw right as I came to full draw he busted. This was 10 A.M. Waited until 11 as I figured it was a good shot. Went out and started tracking, followed him about 70 yards to the small plot of corn behind there house. I jumped him. :evil: I could tell he was really having trouble running and he was full of blood. So we left and went to town to eat. As I was really having trouble not following him. Came back at 1 P.M. followed him into the neighbors trees, and once again jumped him. At this point I had had my buddy Josh go around to the other side of the belt to watch to see if he leaves, well he came by at 10 yards. Josh was armed with a knife, let me tell you he got his butt kicked. He honestly tried to tackle it........ :roll: Well this really got him going.

I then decided to give him another 3 hours. I followed him for a mile and started to loose blood. Thankfully there was fresh snow! When he got to the edge of the corn he took a 90 degree turn and must have busted something loose. He started SPRAYING blood! I found him about 50 yards from this spot! This was 4 P.M. Let me tell you it was about the longest day. Blood sweat and tears into this one! I really didn't think I was going to find him after jumping him this many times. It wasn't the best thing to push him the way we did, but there was rifle hunters everywhere and I figured if I didn't get on him tonight he was either going to get shot of found by one of them! 
The crazy part it when I cleaned him both of his lunges were blown, and the very top of his heart had a cut in it. I have no idea how he made it as far as he did!
Here is a few snap shots! I couldn't get his darn tongue in his mouth! He was a little to stiff!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Great Story... You explained everything very well and had me getting ready to track the deer with you.

Congrats - Awesome Deer!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice story and nice buck!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Mike,

Congrats...great story and buck. :beer: :beer: :beer:

Mike


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

NICE!!! Good work staying with it!! :beer:

I got accused of taking a wounded buck from someone yesterday, first off we didn't even see a wounded buck. These people had the fever something fierce, the wounded buck was spotted a mile from where they were looking and where I was at. They fevered up so bad they think it was huge, the people who saw it said they wouldn't have even shot it, it was so small. So I caught hell from azzholes for nothing, when I see them again I will speak with them about this.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

congrats. great buck.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A nice buck for sure!

I can't believe you took the time to snap a picture of it at 12 yards before shooting. The last thing on my mind would have been photography.. :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> A nice buck for sure!
> 
> I can't believe you took the time to snap a picture of it at 12 yards before shooting. The last thing on my mind would have ben photography.. :lol:


I was thinking the same thing, but i'm guessing your buddy snapped the photo right before you shot?

congrats on a memorable hunt.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Way to go Waffle!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great buck! :beer:


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice buck!!! I would of never been able to take a pic. first. Not to take the page but i also shot a very nice buck this weekend with a good story but i will start another post with pics. way to go.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> A nice buck for sure!
> 
> I can't believe you took the time to snap a picture of it at 12 yards before shooting. The last thing on my mind would have been photography.. :lol:


I know I would have really kicked myself if when digging for my phone he jumped up and took off!

I really wish I would have had Josh come with and video! That would have been sweet!

Thanks guys! I am still hyper about it today!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats Mike......Good story, good deer.

I'm glad you found him. I think you did the right think by going after him like you did. He would have been claimed by some gun hunter otherwise.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like one of the rare occasions when its a better idea to push em and get em bleeding.

Great deer! You lucky SOB, walk up to a monster buck sleeping. :eyeroll: :beer:


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats and great story. That doesn't happen very often-catching them sleeping that is!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:lol: Now you guys make me feel bad for shooting him out of his queen size bed!

:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Sounds like one of the rare occasions when its a better idea to push em and get em bleeding.
> 
> Great deer! You lucky SOB, walk up to a monster buck sleeping. :eyeroll: :beer:


Unfreakin' real!

What are the odds of a deer sleepin' that tight to let you walk up to him TWICE!

Congrats!

:beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

great story, felt like I was with you when you shot it!!! ha

great buck, congrats.

Tator


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like one of the rare occasions when its a better idea to push em and get em bleeding.
> ...


Kind of reminds me of a Patrick McManus story. One of his friends is describing his hunting ablilties.

"Yeah, old Pat is pretty sneaky. Only Pat can sneak up to a bedded buck and put the muzzle of his rifle to his head, and only Pat can still miss him".


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Mike was ready to call it quits on this guy twice when we were tracking him. Luckinly I had personal beef with him and we kept it up!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Man that was a well written story! Congrats on the buck!!!! :beer:

I can't tell.......is that Bill Shakespere over there?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Great story and great buck! Congrats. I can't believe he didn't get up when you were grunting and whistling at him. Must have been dreaming of all the does he was going to get lucky with. :lol:


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow!! Great Buck! Even better with the story behind it. I'm glad you took the time to type it. Good for you!!

:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks guys! I brought him in last night to get a shoulder mount and I wanted to do something alittle different with him, so I ordered a driftwood piece that will go along side of him, and go down and attatch to a driftwood frame. I sent the picture of him sleeping into a online picture place to have it enhanced. I think it will look cool in a 8x10 below him!

The guy I am having do it is really excited to see how it turns out. I guess he has something kinda rare on his head. He has a full "skull cap" which is a area of like rust colored hair. Also, he has a spot on his right base where he hurt his antlers in valvet. If he would have matched his right side he would have added about 15-20 inches!

Either way I am stoked and excited to see how he turns out!

Thanks again guys!

MIke


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see that mount P&Y, you'll have to post the pics when you get it back in the future.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Great buck and story, thanks for sharing! You'll remember that hunt for ever, darn cool hunt! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> A nice buck for sure!
> 
> I can't believe you took the time to snap a picture of it at 12 yards before shooting. The last thing on my mind would have been photography.. :lol:


You were the reason I took the picture! I knew no one would believe me if I didn't snap a pic!

Honestly I did it because I coulden't believe it myself!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats killer dude!!! Awesome buck!


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

what a bruiser.. i was suprised to see he was that big as to the picture of him laying there (before you shot him) makes him look so small. congrats.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

flight cancled said:


> what a bruiser.. i was suprised to see he was that big as to the picture of him laying there (before you shot him) makes him look so small. congrats.


I was thinking the same thing when I shot him! I figured I was going to be killing a wounded buck that was average! Let me tell you when he stood up after I shot I was very very happy!

I just got a picture message from the guy mounting him! Kinda cool he has some nice Ivory's, which is kinda rare in Whitetails!


----------

